# Language exchange ! To practice spanish!



## Virna (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, I´m from Argentina.
Since I´m living in spain I´ve lost most of my english vocabulary. So, I´m looking for someone (english native or so) who want´s to practice/lern some spanish with me and, at the same time, let me practice/lern same more english.
My idea is to spend a few hours per week, enjoing a nice conversation, half the time in spanish half the time in english. 

Of course I´m not interested in earning any money. All I want is to improve my language.

If there is anybody looking to improve or to practice spanish, here I am.
Byeeeee


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Virna said:


> Hi, I´m from Argentina.
> Since I´m living in spain I´ve lost most of my english vocabulary. So, I´m looking for someone (english native or so) who want´s to practice/lern some spanish with me and, at the same time, let me practice/lern same more english.
> My idea is to spend a few hours per week, enjoing a nice conversation, half the time in spanish half the time in english.
> 
> ...


what a great idea


jojo is in your area, so she'll probably reply when she comes on later


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Virna, 

I agree with xabiachica, it's a great idea. Both sides can relax and practice the verbal side of the language they are learning/reinforcing.....maybe even over a vinto tinto ;-))


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hhmmm, I agree however, I'm not sure I have the time for vino tinto for a while. Altho I do meet a couple of friends on a Satureday when I pick my daughter up from riding, who are married to Spanish men and we often chat in Spanish - well they do, I pretend I know whats going on and try to smile in the right places

Jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Virna,
I have just received an email from the foreigner's office of Mijas saying they are organising just such a language exchange programme on Monday and Wednesdays 10 - 11.30 am. I couldn't upload the PDF notice, but the contact number is 952663574 - Banco Municipa de Tiempo/ Timebank or 952589010 for the foreiger's office. 
I don't know if you are prepared to travel to Mijas, but it sounds exactly what you are looking for


----------



## Virna (Mar 25, 2010)

*Hi there !*

Thank you all for answering, very kind of you. Just like hapens to JoJo, I´ve got a baby girl, she is one year old, so I don´t have much time to be traveling to Mijas. But thanks anyway.
That´s why I am looking for someone in my area, not to go far from where I am and to make easier finding the time to do this language exchange.

 Well....... Seguiré esperando...... I´ll keep on waiting for an interested

Byeeeeee !!


----------



## Frankie2010 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am looking for a house to rent as we speak in your area. I speak fluent Spanish and French and English, but would love to charlar un poco!! I have alot of friends from South American and Puerto Rico so that would be nice..... I will drop you a line when I land from the USA in the next couple of weeks, Chao


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Virna,

Do you perhaps have the program called Skype? It might be the answer to your dilemma.

A long time ago I was in Argentina, I left Buenos Aires on the 25th of January 1965, fond memories and happy times,

Hepa


----------



## Virna (Mar 25, 2010)

*Yes I do have Skype*

Hi Hepa ! I allready spoke to people in London through Skype.... It was ok, but it was not the same as talking face to face to somebody. 
But yes, maybe it´s the solution to my dilema. Thank you !!


----------

